

Show HN: TabAttack – Export tabs as markdown, Make Chrome more efficient - jannes
https://github.com/JannesMeyer/TabAttack

======
detaro
Clever idea, I like it. For storing tabs and recalling them I use an extension
called TabCloud, but using editable lists is cool. Especially for exporting
the "finds" of a research session to a wiki or md documentation.

